
The Families Who Use Slack and Asana at Home - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2019/07/families-slack-asana/593584/
======
vorotato
"Stretched for time, some households are starting to operate more like
businesses."

Organization is not a "business" thing, it's a life thing. If you are
organized at work, and not organized at home you are essentially showing that
you think their time is more valuable than your time. If your time matters, it
also matters that at least some of that time is used effectively for your own
goals.

~~~
bfrydl
Organization may not be a “business” thing but Trello, Asana, JIRA, and Slack
sure are.

